
TiVo Series 1 “Lifetime” Service lasted about 16 years - theandrewbailey
https://twitter.com/davezatz/status/765629650617982976/photo/1
======
ocdtrekkie
The one someone gave me died a while back and I was unable to revive it. 16
years is an incredible "lifetime" for a technology, particularly in the modern
era. And the $75 gift card is a nice touch.

~~~
theandrewbailey
16 years is a rather short lifetime if you're marketing towards humans. That's
why they gave the gift card.

~~~
syntheticnature
They did term it "Product Lifetime" after issues due to the original TOS being
a bit vague as to whose lifetime it was.

